# Favorite/ best impact bits?



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

When dewalt first came out with their impact rated bits I picked up a r2 and a ph2.

The robertson sheared off in the 3rd 3" screw that I drove. What a joke.

Fyi, I've probably broken 3 bits in 10 years.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't like to use holders/extensions with impacts, the tips always get stuck, which defeats the purpose.

I tried the shockwave and Dewalt Impact ready bits. The shockwaves are ok, the dewalts stunk. The #2 Philips had bent wings after just a few screws. I needs a few T25's the other day and the only decent thing they had were the dewalt flex torq, and so far those seem to be a big improvement over the impact ready bits.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tccoggs said:


> I don't like to use holders/extensions with impacts, the tips always get stuck, which defeats the purpose.
> 
> I tried the shockwave and Dewalt Impact ready bits. The shockwaves are ok, the dewalts stunk. The #2 Philips had bent wings after just a few screws. I needs a few T25's the other day and the only decent thing they had were the dewalt flex torq, and so far those seem to be a big improvement over the impact ready bits.


Try a wera bit holder, they are magic.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Try a wera bit holder, they are magic.


Are the bits easy to remove yet don't pull out on their own after putting in a screw? If I could find one that can do that it certainly would be magic.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Are the bits easy to remove yet don't pull out on their own after putting in a screw? If I could find one that can do that it certainly would be magic.


You drop in a bit and it's locked into place solid as a rock, you pull the collar and it pops out effortlessly. No pliers needed.

I have 4 of em and I use them on concrete anchors aswell. 

Order up a bit set from Lee Valley, the bits themselves are good but not worth the price, the Bit holders are divine.


----------



## iseebird (Sep 25, 2011)

Grabber bits are the best bits I have ever used!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmirse (Jun 30, 2014)

The Milwaukee extension is nice there are 2 things keeping the bit in a magnet and a retaining ring the only thing it they are difficult to take them out afterwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Through the years, I've been grabbing whichever good brand set is marked down. As a result, I have so many good brand bits I'm set for a while. So if they break I dont care


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

ask the metal stud framers what they use. all the off the shelf stuff is junk.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

A few months ago I bought the new dewalt flex bits, I like em they fit screws better than any other I've used. The #2 bit will even fit #3 screws in a pinch


----------

